# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Rae From West Virginia

## RedheadRae

Hello,  
I'm Rae from West Virginia.  
We live in an 1908 balloon construction farm house that needs to have just about everything renovated (except the windows, exterior siding, and roofing). 
Coming here for some advice on ideas we are kicking around.

----------


## toooldforthis

welcome

----------


## r3nov8or

I just read about balloon framing construction. Interesting. Don't think we saw this in Australia.
 Could be wrong; it happens  :Smilie:  
Welcome! Hopefully we can help

----------


## johnc

> I just read about balloon framing construction. Interesting. Don't think we saw this in Australia.
>  Could be wrong; it happens  
> Welcome! Hopefully we can help

   Balloon framing is also called stick framing, it replaced the heavy timbers previously used and is the same as our modern frames here. It was called balloon framing because the old timers said it was so light it would float away in a breeze like a balloon. Going from adzed tree trunks to 4" x 2" framing timber went against their learned knowledge, in fact balloon framing proved more resiliant to high wind loads because it flexed more than the 6" and 8" square timber used previously.

----------


## r3nov8or

Balloon framing is characterised by continuous studs two stories high and the first floor set inside the tall stud frame. I don't think we ever did that here. 
Platform framing, like we do here, replaced balloon framing when the availability of the extra long stud timbers declined.

----------

